

Congress Is Terrible at Science – and This Should Make Us Worried - rpm4321
http://www.slate.com/blogs/weigel/2014/05/07/the_first_bill_is_terrible_for_american_science_and_declining_research_funds.html

======
xname
Hypothesis: Social scientists who rely on government funding are more likely
to support government spending than those who do not rely on government
funding.

